# Pet Centered Room Decor



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't think your idea is crazy at all! And while I don't really have a lot to offer in that regard, I hope others will because I'd like to see what ideas they have.

One thing I would consider doing would be to coordinate the pet bed fabrics with your decor, by the use of pillows or such.

As for the couch color, the type of material used for the couch would be as much of a consideration as the color. Some fabrics attract and attach pet hair more than others. Clean-ability would be another consideration for me.

I'll be looking forward to seeing what other say.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I second that, you are not crazy.

Shapeshifter, you make a great point about certain fabrics holding on to more pet hair than others.

Good luck.


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*I know a perfect fabric*

:thumbup: Leather, 
it will not hold any pet hair at all!:wink: 
I know because my dog hangs out on that couch
and my other couch, the fabric couch has retaind a pet oder and 
needed to be disposed of, whereas the leather one, Nil....and the best news is leather is washable....yes although she has nails, they have not ripped the couch either...I am not fond of black leather couches, but it is a safe, choice, and no smell or hair problems...I would prefer a maroon color or brown, but that will be my next choice. 
TaDaaaa:laughing: 

Ps, I always used a blanket on the fabric couch, but it didn't matter , phew, the couch smelled worse than, she. :huh: So it truly amased me, because ahe doesn't have an oder, oh well


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh pets and decor...my favourites.

I second the suggestion for leather. Hands down the best material when dogs are around (sometimes not so good with cats who have their claws and like to use them although few fabrics will take that abuse either). Leather also doesn't require extra throws or blankets to keep coat oils from staining. Nothing really bothers a good leather and my first one was cream with a pup trying it's best to kill it and it survived ten times what any fabric would have.

Floors...wood, no rugs except area rugs with lots of pattern and colour or that perfectly match fido. Yes wood scratches but that is character and it won't be scratched by the dog if it's nails are trimmed. My pup has pooped, puked, and chews her bones on my carpet and no one is the wiser as it is patterned. It's also a man made fibre so cleans easily with an enzyme cleaner like Nature's Miralce or Folex. It's so much easier to clean floors when they aren't wall to wall carpet and I found it amazing how much fur was around after getting rid of the broadloom. That stuff must have been full of fur the vacuum never picked up.

I have a nice basket on my floor where pup keeps her toys. She knows where to find them and it's a nice enough basket that it stays out.

What I'd really like is a nice bed for her. She likes her doggy pillow thing and it goes with the room, but I'd be happier if it was an actual piece of furnture. They do make them but they also cost. One company makes a circular stainless steel end table that doubles as a crate so there are companies out there thinking of things.

As for air fresheners...no thanks. With both my dogs it's never been an issue but then I make sure they get regular baths, like once a month. That seems to be the key (and using the enzyme cleaners on any accidents).

The other thing that seems to be big in my house is a nice ottoman by a window (oh yeah and some sort of window covering that can be lifted out of their way or they will bring it down). One way or another mine seem to like to look out the window so I adopted an ottoman which is easier to clean, recover, or whatever than the back of the sofa.

I've also noticed that when my walls are a light colour they seem to show doogie grease marks much more than darker colours. You know when they corner into a room? Where there isn't enough room I seem to notice that mark appear about dog height. I am not big on being a clean freak so the less I have to worry about things like that the better.


----------



## handyhands (May 30, 2007)

Heya dour, I second the leather idea. Easy to vacuum!
I thought you might find this apartment decorating with pets page useful!

Show us a picture of your Chum dog too when you get a chance! Always love seeing other people's spoiled dogs!


----------



## Lou (Jul 5, 2007)

How big is your dog?
I know many smaller breeds like to make litte "cubby holes", have you thought of a pet door? To give access to the inside of your sofa. I know it sounds nuts , but there is alot of area there. That would give a little pooch a place.

Probably crazy thought......not the first time.


----------



## truckerwoman48 (Jul 7, 2007)

OK, so I miss having a dog. Once when I had a huge shop space in Rhode Island, 18,000 square feet, I wanted to make a Christmas display - with no budget. I went into the woods and found a small oak sappling with anchored on fall/dead leaves and cur it down, also gathering a couple of bags of pine straw/forest cover. I think I had a dead birch also. Anyway, I made a small area in front of the store entryway covered in pine straw and tied up the dead trees to lolly columns and put an old trunk and fake presents and antique toys and called it Christmas. Anyway, only minutes after I called it "done" I heard rustling around and my Rose was scootched down in the forest snoozing. Now, I can't explain why she never used it for a potty, but maybe she just didn't want to spoil a good thing. Now, for your situation, I think I would do a woodsy wall mural, a rocky/mossy water feature in a corner, and some potted plats resting in a small surrounding area, thick with pine straw and leaves. If your pet has ample access to outdoor facillities, I'll bet they won't mess up their very own woods. And what's not to like about a bubbling water dish? You can scoop up the woosy bedding periodically, just to get rid of the hair, and bring in some more. Lots of areas of the country sell pine straw for mulch.


----------



## jkrodger (Jul 10, 2007)

If you don't want to go with leather furniture, there are several stores now that sell couches and chairs with removable covers so you can easily wash them (or buy different covers to easily change the look of your room!)


----------



## Kim Kendall (Jul 14, 2007)

*Best Dog Beds*

I ordered a bed from this site www.Dog-Beds-USA.com and they have 12 color choices to choose from in their Indoor bed section. No only was I able to closely match my dog's color but they also have some sporty leopard colors that would work well with certain types of decor. Their beds are good for my dog's back because of the orthopedic support (I have an older dog) and are extremely easy to maintain. They also have a bed that is perfect for outdoors in any kind of weather. Just though you might like some of these. :thumbup:


----------

